# Another Aussie saying hi



## Crunch (Sep 5, 2008)

G'day guys, just stumbled across the forum and loved it muchly 

I'm Andrew, live an hour north of Sydney in Australia. Was very much into warbirds about 10 years ago when I was younger, but living life had not slowed down the interest, but taken over my hobbies. Why do we have to work?   

I honestly probably won't be posting a great deal, as I'll be using this more of a reference for my modeling, but I will be saying a few useless things here and there, I'm sure 8) 

Anyway, forum looks great and loads of stuff for everyone! Very glad I found it!

Andrew.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2008)

Hallo Andrew,

Welcome to the forum , don't be one-post member and stay with us longer, please.You will find something interesting for you I'm sure.

Greetings from Poland.

BTW We have to work in order to have money for our hobby, I mean modelling. Women cannot understand it mostly.

regards,


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Andrew fro a very wet England!
I only joined myself about 2 weeks ago when brand new to the Internet. I was just trying to find some info, but now I seem to be getting more involved. And as Wurger said, women don't seem to understand. But we all know that women are like hurricanes; when they come they're wild and noisy, when they go, they take your house and car!
All the best, enjoy the site. Terry.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2008)

G'day Andrew, welcome mate, don't be 'hanger' get in and go for it, check things out and ask questions!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 5, 2008)

Yup i agree with wayne......Welcome


----------



## Crunch (Sep 5, 2008)

Ah, don't worry guys, I'll speak up if I feel I need to 

And my mrs is pretty good, even though she doesn't like all my paints and pieces sprawled all over the dining room table, she's quite happy for me to do it if it "keeps me off the computer and the bloody playstation!"

Well, I dunno about that....................  

But thanks for the welcomes so far, good to see a forum that is welcoming (I'm a bit of a forum-whore, so I know what they can be like )


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2008)

G'day mate! Welcome to the family from the Swedish Scot on the forum....


----------



## Heinz (Sep 6, 2008)

Welcome mate, always need more quality on this site!


----------



## chook (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Andrew. Good to have another Aussie and especially a local one for me. There seem to be lots of south aussies here but none from NSW. I'm in inner west Sydney myself and yes also with a patient mrs but I have a shed to play in and our girls now occupy the only previously spare room too. Hope you stick around


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2008)

Quality? What quality.....with the amount of....eerrmm.....Aussies here, it seems to leaning more towards quantity instead for quality!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2008)

I know Lucky, another digger! 

Welcome Crunch and don't mind about posting. They let Lucky and me do it all the time.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, couple of posts they said....a couple now and then they said....and now look what happened!! 

....even a bad smell goes away..


----------



## <simon> (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Andrew!

And thanks again for those 'boneyard' references!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 8, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Yeah, couple of posts they said....a couple now and then they said....and now look what happened!!
> 
> ....even a bad smell goes away..



Heh....it helps if you flush.  

Don't mind the natives, Crunch, if they let me ramble on, they'll let anyone! Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 9, 2008)

be careful of Rabid, Crunch!



> for thou art crunchy and go well on toast.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Crunch:

Sorry I'm late, but welcome to the forum. We always have room for one
more digger. 

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 9, 2008)

I bet Mr C....aren't you digging a new ditch? Is "someone" trying to tell me and Njaco, that we're hanging around here like a bad smell...hmmmm?


----------



## v2 (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate! Greetings from Poland!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 11, 2008)

Njaco said:


> be careful of Rabid, Crunch!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2008)

Just how many Aussies ARE there here? Welcome from the old country!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome to the site Crunch.


----------

